# Method of mounting Park Tool wall mount clamp to pole?



## Henrythewound (Jul 1, 2007)

I picked up a Park Tool PRS-4W clamp with the intent of mounting it to a round pole in my garage. The pole is ~3" diameter. The clamp is designed to mount to a flat wood pole/beam but I'm sure I could rig something up to attach to the pole. Ideally I would be able to loosen the mounting point and move the whole clamp up and out of the way when I'm not using it. My initial idea involves a block of wood mounted to a couple of U-shaped metal loops that go around the back of the pole.

Has anyone done this before? I appreciate any ideas. Here's the clamp.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

A U-bolt is a good start, but you may consider routing out two halves of a wooden block to match the curvature of the pipe, then bolt through the sides of that (not too dissimilar to how a sidepull brake is attached to the seatstay bridge on a road bike, with curved washers).

That would provide a good, solid clamp to the pipe, and the repair clamp can then be bolted to/through that.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

*Just a thought*

2 of these on top and 2 on bottom. Should be adjustable that way.


----------



## Henrythewound (Jul 1, 2007)

wschruba said:


> A U-bolt is a good start, but you may consider routing out two halves of a wooden block to match the curvature of the pipe, then bolt through the sides of that (not too dissimilar to how a sidepull brake is attached to the seatstay bridge on a road bike, with curved washers).
> 
> That would provide a good, solid clamp to the pipe, and the repair clamp can then be bolted to/through that.


Bolt through the side of the block into the pole? That would be sturdy but I couldn't adjust the height easily or put it up out of the way.

With respect to the hose clamp idea, are you suggesting 2 on top and bottom parallel to each other all the way around the pole and front of the clamp? I think that would work, might have to look into that although it would scar the clamp and pole up pretty good over time.

Thx for the suggestions


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Henrythewound said:


> With respect to the hose clamp idea, are you suggesting 2 on top and bottom parallel to each other all the way around the pole and front of the clamp? I think that would work, might have to look into that although it would scar the clamp and pole up pretty good over time.


Yes. But 1 on top and 1 on bottom might be strong enough too if you can find some wide clamps. Just trying to keep it simple.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Henrythewound said:


> Bolt through the side of the block into the pole? That would be sturdy but I couldn't adjust the height easily or put it up out of the way.
> 
> With respect to the hose clamp idea, are you suggesting 2 on top and bottom parallel to each other all the way around the pole and front of the clamp? I think that would work, might have to look into that although it would scar the clamp and pole up pretty good over time.
> 
> Thx for the suggestions


Nope, one bolt on either side of the pole, through the wood blocks. Very similar to how you would clamp something on a roof rack on a car?


----------



## Henrythewound (Jul 1, 2007)

wschruba said:


> Nope, one bolt on either side of the pole, through the wood blocks. Very similar to how you would clamp something on a roof rack on a car?


Ahhh, reread your 1st post and visualized it differently. I like this idea, might have to see if I can make it work with a hole saw instead of a router


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

If your pipe is sturdy enough, I would just drill some holes thru it and bolt on the mount using carriage bolts and large wing-nuts. 4 holes at working height would provide three working positions. Then a hook up high for storage.
You could also look into gate mounting hardware for Cyclone fencing.


----------



## Henrythewound (Jul 1, 2007)

Good DIY ideas, I stumbled on this after measuring the pole diameter at 2 3/8". I will post up pics of whatever I end up doing


----------



## Henrythewound (Jul 1, 2007)

Good DIY ideas, I stumbled on this after measuring the pole diameter at 2 3/8". I will post up pics of whatever I end up doing


----------



## Henrythewound (Jul 1, 2007)

Update. I found what I think is a good solution. After several trips to Lowes and even a music shop (looking for truss clamps used for hanging lighting and sound equipment) I found a perfect clamp for my application. It's a conduit clamp for 2" pipe with a removable hanging screw. I replaced the hanging screw with a heavy duty 1/2" bolt and a crush washer/ regular washer combo. The flat portion of the conduit clamp gives the Park clamp plenty of surface area to mount against. The whole setup is very sturdy and held my heavy Fargo solidly.

Here is the clamp









clamp with new mounting hardware









Snug fit on the pole, can move it up and out of the way when I'm not using it by loosening the two bolts and sliding it up toward the ceiling









Storage mode









Thanks for all the ideas, it ended up being simpler and less costly than I was trying to make it. The only mod I had to do to the clamp was enlarge the mounting holes slightly. Park's website states the holes are "approximately 1/2" in diameter" but they were too small for the 1/2" threads of the bolt to pass through.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks sweet. I too, have a pipe/support in the middle of the garage. May have to look into this.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

That is jam up. 

I don't think anyone could have come up with a better or simpler way of doing it.:thumbsup:


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I've spent time digging through the stock at the hardware store trying to come up with a fix. It's one of the fun challenges of life. 

As others have said, I can't imagine a better solution. Great job, and thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

Wow. Great job! Very impressive result! Makes me want to buy a wall-mount clamp, but I don't have a pole in my house right now.

I really like how you can walk 360º around the bike while in the clamp, as opposed to being confined (mostly) to one side, if it was mounted to a wall. And not having to trip over the legs of the repair stand I have. Not even a floor plate. Wow, that's a sweet set up! :thumbsup:

I'd say you have the equivalent or better of their "professional" stands, the ones that require bolting to the floor. You just can't really use one of their trays, but I bet you'll come up with something even better, for less money too. A work tray thingie would be the _je ne sais quoi_. ("I-don't-know-what": an indescribable or indefinable 'something' that distinguishes the object in question from others that are superficially similar.)


----------



## lgh (Jan 10, 2007)

Great idea. I'm thinking of putting an I beam in my garage with pole supports just so I can do that!

Larry


----------

